# How long will it take for my tortoise lower beak to grow back?



## Jahkai (Jul 30, 2018)

As you know In my previous posts my Sulcata tortoises lower beak fell off. He’s been eating very good, pooping, and everything. But I have to keep cutting his food to a good size because he has no lower beak.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 31, 2018)

Think of it as if it were your fingernail you were asking about. Takes a long tine.


----------

